# Bogen 3040 Tripod



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw the tripod at a garage sale, along with a old 3047 pan / 2 way tilt head. I paid $5 for it, and finally got around to cleaning it up today. There was nothing wrong or broken, but it was dusty from being stored for many years. I took the handles off the head and used my buffer to give them a good polish, the shafts were starting to oxidize. Aside from that, it looks pretty nice.

Its a huge and heavy beast, the kind that was commonly used for video in the days of the large VHS Camcorders, and medium format cameras. It could easily carry a big load.

I already have too many tripods, so I'm not certain what I'll do with it, but for the price, I decided to grow my collection. I have a nice Manfrotto fluid head, so I might put that on it. I've given up on large lenses, and have two tripods big enough to handle super telephoto lenses with ease in any event.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good bit of business there, the geared column is very useful, one for the studio rather than the field I think tho. It'll outlive your great grandkids that generation of manfotto gear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Good bit of business there, the geared column is very useful, one for the studio rather than the field I think tho. It'll outlive your great grandkids that generation of manfotto gear.


 
Yes, its built like a tank, and most everything is easily replacable.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Re: growing collections of tripods: I suspected that the tripods in my studio storage room were procreating. Every few months there were more of them!

(I think I had one of that very same combination.)

My amazing find:
Favorite current tripod, but truly old-school in design, is my Gitzo 309 Tele-Studex. Gotta be 20+ pounds. 36" with a head, five sections, Cremelaire (sp?) geared column. Came with the giant R#4 head for 4x5. Fantastic luck seeing it on out-of-state CraigsList late one night the minute the shooter in SanFran put it on CL way after midnight. (Believe it or not I was looking for a good tripod and where I live nothing interesting ever shows up...) The photographer told me he got hundreds of e-mails after mine. Thankfully he held to his word and shipped it to me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 6, 2013)

I also found a old Gizto on Craigslist. I went out and looked it over, it did not have a head hat took AS QR plates, it was that old. 

The guy only wanted a few dollars for it, but I decided to pass on it. I also told him that it was worth a lot more than he was asking.


----------

